# how many of you ladies HATE buying jeans?



## xJUDYx (Jul 20, 2007)

I DO!!

i think the last pair of jeans i bought were...8 months ago? and before that..was about a year before that? 

the thought of going into the store..picking the right size..color..shape..rise..& trying them on! UGH haha


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jul 20, 2007)

i used to, until i decided to give up on the super expensive designer jeans that arent cut with nonanorexics in mind. now im smitten with express jeans because they actually fit and have lengths -short, reg, long.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 20, 2007)

I hate it because I hate trying them on.
Old Navy has surprisingly good jeans...so does Polo.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Jul 20, 2007)

Old Navy is hit and miss with me.  I can bring a pair of size 6 and size 8 into a fitting room, and the 6 will fit like a 10 and the 8 will fit like a 2.  Sometimes, just for funzies, I'll bring in 2 of the same size and one will fit like a glove and the other will hang or I can't button them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





7 for all mankind fits me the best, and I have several pairs of them...They've never steered me wrong yet. I can't really wear them right now though with the baby bump and all.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 20, 2007)

I have a pair of 7s and HATE the placement of the pockets so much I almost refuse to wear them. :/


----------



## laurenmo88 (Jul 20, 2007)

yes i used to HATE buying jeans and i still kinda do
but once you find a style/designer/brand that fits you best it makes things easier to look for

if you need help buying jeans, just ask one of the sales reps!
i know it might sound weird but they usually know what they're talking about
think about it like a MA at MAC, if you are looking for the perfect red lip for your skin tone - they usually know which ones will look best

it's just like that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 don't be afraid to ask 
and don't be afraid to TRY ON, i am also one who HATES trying on stuff
but the only way to know if things look good on you is to try it & bring someone along who you can ask "does this look good?"


----------



## spartan_shades (Jul 20, 2007)

I hate shopping for jeans too, but I found this site that helps with it and it's not so bad. Has anyone heard of it? It's called Zafu. You answer some questions and you get style recommendations and they tell you the stores that sell the jeans they recommend and everything. It's pretty neat.

http://www.zafu.com/


----------



## Kimberleigh (Jul 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spartan_shades* 

 
_I hate shopping for jeans too, but I found this site that helps with it and it's not so bad. Has anyone heard of it? It's called Zafu. You answer some questions and you get style recommendations and they tell you the stores that sell the jeans they recommend and everything. It's pretty neat.

http://www.zafu.com/_

 
I *heart* Zafu!  I found all kinds of different kinds of jeans I'd never even thought of trying on pre-zafu!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jul 20, 2007)

I hated buying jeans until my bf started working at Diesel. He collects those jeans like I collect LE makeup LOL! Now I'm in love with denim as well as Diesel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just wish they weren't so dang expensive!


----------



## vina (Jul 20, 2007)

yes i hate buying jeans the sizing is so crazy. I have size 3 to size 9 jeans it's totally bizarre


----------



## macface (Jul 21, 2007)

yup everytime I I find the right jeans something always kills it.


----------



## MiCHiE (Jul 21, 2007)

I hate buying clothes. Period. But, like Shimmer said, Polo Jeans are good. Luv them, actually, from the fit to the heavy denim.


----------



## laurenmo88 (Jul 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_I hated buying jeans until my bf started working at Diesel. He collects those jeans like I collect LE makeup LOL! Now I'm in love with denim as well as Diesel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just wish they weren't so dang expensive!_

 
oh man diesel jeans are DA BOMB! lol for lack of better wording 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



they fit like pajamas but when you wear them you look like a supermodel
im trying to sell some of my old jeans to get a pair of diesel skinnies that i keep trying on everytime i visit the mall lol


----------



## tsukiyomi (Jul 22, 2007)

I hate jeans right now because I just gave birth two months ago. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'velost 43lbs since birth and my pre pregnancy clothing fits but I have a belly pooch and jeans accentuate it.


----------



## PeaceLoveVogue (Jul 23, 2007)

i used to be that way, because designer jeans don't fit me right. i'm not a size 00, haha, so therefore i can't squeeze myself in them. but the best jeans that i have found that work for me((and you may want to look into them)) are J.Crew's hipslung fit. they are $98, BUT i normally can't justify spending that much on a pair of pants unless they just make me look good all around. these are incredibly slimming, and flattering in all the right places.

just something to think about.


----------



## greentwig (Jul 23, 2007)

I hate it!!!!!!! sooooo much!!!!!!!
I seriously get itred from trying on so many pair, and 99% of the time I leave w/o liking anything.
Maybe once a year I find a pair I like.


----------



## rockexrolloh (Jul 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kimberleigh* 

 
_Old Navy is hit and miss with me.  I can bring a pair of size 6 and size 8 into a fitting room, and the 6 will fit like a 10 and the 8 will fit like a 2.  Sometimes, just for funzies, I'll bring in 2 of the same size and one will fit like a glove and the other will hang or I can't button them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




7 for all mankind fits me the best, and I have several pairs of them...They've never steered me wrong yet. I can't really wear them right now though with the baby bump and all._

 
same with me!! Old Navy is the only place that has jeans long enough for me. But I can take two of the same exact pair of jeans and they'll both fit differently. I don't get it!


----------



## redhautelove (Jul 24, 2007)

Jeans are my life because I feel self-conscious in skirts and shorts.  I hated buying jeans until I found designer denim.  I thought it was all overrrated and overhyped until I tried on a pair 4 years ago.  Because I'm petite (more petite than I'd like to be), most brands have always been unflattering.  I now spend a little more, but it's all worth it when it fits without any alterations!  Seven for all Mankind, Diesel, Citizens of Humanity are my staples!


----------



## nightseye (Jul 24, 2007)

I agree with you! Every different brand of jeans all fit me differently and I have to spend forever trying on different sizees depending on what store I go to. 

I recommand AG Jeans (Adriano Goldschmied) for comfort and durability. I own 3 pairs. If you can find an outlet AG store, they are reasonably priced as well.


----------



## star07 (Jul 25, 2007)

I <3 my AGs. Own 3 pairs now too, thanks to getting 2 at the outlets.


----------



## xJUDYx (Jul 25, 2007)

i need to plan a day for strictly jean shopping. i cant always wear shorts and skirts! haha

thanks for the recs!


----------



## greentwig (Jul 25, 2007)

I got some jeans today =D
Finally found a brand I like ......and I work 4 the company (Oakley) lol I just never knew they sold clothes untill I started working here (they mainly sell sunglasses).  I got some suglasses today too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I should post them later....maybe if I have a minute I will =D


----------



## MiCHiE (Jul 25, 2007)

I just got some AG jeans. Our shipment got wet and I was able to purchase a pair for $29.50. Had to get them hemmed, tho.


----------



## TeaCup (Jul 25, 2007)

I HATE it. I just hate the whole idea of it. Going from store to store trying on jeans that stretch out and fall off, but the next size down is too small. Or finding jeans that make your butt look AMAZING, but give you a muffin top. Which you learn to accept and vow to lose five pounds.

Once I find the perfect jeans, I always buy two or three. Two of my favorite wash, and one darker for nicer occasions. Pacsun has nice jeans!


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Jul 26, 2007)

I hate jean shopping as much as bra shopping!
I always fall in love with a pair of jeans at the gap,old navy,etc but then they discontinued the style or the cut. 
I also have a flat butt so it's hard to find a pair where the butt doesn't look saggyish? 
Once I get down to my goal size, I'm gonna try a designer brand. Maybe I'll find my perfect jean!


----------



## sexysellerie (Jul 28, 2007)

Do you know the feeling, when you grab some jeans, you really like them, you find your size at once - and then you try them on and they don't fit?

I think it's the most frustrating feeling...


----------



## NicksWifey (Jul 28, 2007)

Buying jeans is a pain! My advice is to NEVER try them on AFTER hitting up Cold Stone creamery, LMAO.


----------



## SELFstyled (Jul 28, 2007)

^ LOL 

I buy Levis & I haven't had much of a problem. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have to agree about ON jeans though. Over they years they've changed their sizing a lot, it's very inconsistent! I don't go there for jeans anymore.


----------



## powderpaint (Jul 29, 2007)

ugh buying jeans for me is like buying a swimsuit. torture. i stick to one brand (american Eagle) that suits me best and thats it


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jul 29, 2007)

The problem with sizes is that they're vanity sizes. Clothes have steadily been on the increase in the actual numeric measurements. For instance, the waist of something from the 1960s labeled a size 2 would be smaller than a today's size 2. Brands also vary greatly.

I'm a big believer in not looking at the size and getting hung up on it. It ain't nothing but a number and no one needs to no what size you're wearing.

Also, with jeans, if you're short, investing in a tailor (or learning how to hem) is well worth it. It's a pain, but at the same time, you can always make something shorter or small but it's pretty much impossible to lengthen or widen without it looking bad.


----------



## Rushch6 (Jul 29, 2007)

I hate buying jeans, but the one brand that I seem to always go back to is the Gap Long and Lean. I love these jeans! I think the price, fit and style are just right
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.S. Another brand I love and fit perfectly are David Kahn jeans found at Nordstroms. However, they are on the pricey side($158.00)


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Aug 4, 2007)

old navy is my place - they carry my size, 8 long - Im a tall girl, at 5'10" - though I wear 8 regular khakis and navys for school. they carry my size in tops, too [medium], and they dont look awkward on my big bust!

//OT

but I only have one other pair of _decent_ jeans, in a six, my levis, they fit but since Im a little curvier Im this close to the dreaded [mini] muffin top.


----------



## RoseLee (Aug 5, 2007)

My issue with buying jeans is that most jeans are too long for me. I am 5'0. Even "short" lengths is still log. =(


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Aug 7, 2007)

Mememememe! 

I think the last time I bought jeans was about a year ago -- a pair of Jennifer Lopez jeans I bought online from the recommendation of Zafu. They've since discontinued those kind. Which sucks, because they fit like a dream. 

It really sucks trying to find jeans that are a size 0-5 without them gapping a few INCHES at the waist (too much to wear a belt with comfortably) because the pants weren't designed for a voluptuous bottom. 

Baby Phat pants fit alright in the body too, but damn, they make those way too long! It's like they make those pants for giants! 

And don't get me started on bra shopping...


----------



## jennzy (Aug 8, 2007)

i haven't bought jeans in awhile...
i've lost over 10% of body fat from first yr university to now. and i still have my massive jeans... that i still wear.
i hate going denim shopping because 
1. i have massive muscular calves so skinny jeans are out. often straight legs don't work
2. i want  citizen of humanity because they don't really stretch out much but i fluxuate in weight. so i don't want to spend $300 on them (in canada they're $200 + 14% tax)
3. these jeans aren't made for women! women tend to have larger thighs no matter how fit u are. its just us... often the jeans won't fit around my thighs and if it does, the waist is massive...

just like cute shoes, i wasn 't meant to wear jeans... but i plan on finding perfect few pairs of jeans!!! the search is ON!


----------



## MzEmo (Aug 8, 2007)

i used to hate buying jeans because it would always never fit correctly on my waist because i have a huge gut and im 4'11'' so my jeans are always too long. by long i mean like 5 inches taller. but after i got this body shaper for my tummy the jeans fit better on my waist and doesnt squeeze out my love handles. =] which is awesome and i just get my pants shortend all the time at my dry clean store.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Aug 8, 2007)

Yep, I almost went into a psychotic fit many times trying to buy jeans esp. when the low-low rise jeans 1st came out.  I don't have a sunk in tummy.

Everything, I tried on was shapeless and I couldn't bend over in them.  It was a nightmare.  Then, the skinny jeans came out.  Yes, my look got worse.  Now, I was to have a flat butt, tooth pick thighs, and a sunk in tummy.  My Barbie isn't even built like that. shhhhh, yes, I have a Barbie.shhhhhh

I stopped shopping at many stores and now I wear a jean that comes down in between the low and the high waist.  I like the bigger comfy leg too.  I get compliments now on my outfits.  My jeans fit perfect.  I mean a classy look.  I shop in more high end stores, but it's worth it for the fit.


----------



## swt_int3ntions (Aug 9, 2007)

I hate buying jeans...once I find the right waist measurement, the thighs are WAAAAY too baggy and to get tight legs, the waist is WAAAAY too small! Having a unproportionally fat tummy sucks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## aeni (Aug 9, 2007)

I dedicate a whole day alone to jean shopping.  I just bought 4 of the same pair at JCPenney as they had a sale for AZ jeans(buy one, get another for $1).

When I look for jeans, I look for:
Dark washes as they keep their color longer (turn your jeans inside out when washing to keep the color longer too)
How the denim feels (What's it made of.  The softer and stretchier it is, it will become baggier in the seat whenever you sit and look unflattering when you stand again.)
I try to find and take in 2 sizes of the jean I like to try on
When trying on, I do a sit test and a squat test.  Sitting shows the length and how low the jeans will go on my butt while the squat really shows whether or not you should squat or not!
Finally price.  If the jeans don't look that fantastic or you know they'll wear out too quickly for your budget, they're not worth it.

Clean up your dressing room and move onto another store.  Folding jeans is easier than folding a shirt!


----------



## Bunny (Aug 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TeaCup* 

 
_I HATE it. I just hate the whole idea of it. Going from store to store trying on jeans that stretch out and fall off, but the next size down is too small. Or finding jeans that make your butt look AMAZING, but give you a muffin top. Which you learn to accept and vow to lose five pounds.

Once I find the perfect jeans, I always buy two or three. Two of my favorite wash, and one darker for nicer occasions. Pacsun has nice jeans!_

 
Yes!!! PacSun has wonderful jeans. I work there and all but still, I see alot of different body types fit into those jeans. Plus with so many cuts and colors it makes me happy that I get a discount there!..


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Aug 9, 2007)

I hate buying jeans :[
I'm 5' and I wear a 0 or a 00
the pants I find are always made for a taller skinny person, so the pockets come down to my thighs!
It's annoying.


----------



## KAIA (Aug 9, 2007)

ME! but i don't only hate... I'm afraid of buying clothes in general!


----------



## DJane_Addiction (Aug 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RoseLee* 

 
_My issue with buying jeans is that most jeans are too long for me. I am 5'0. Even "short" lengths is still log. =(_

 
It's the same way with me. I either have to hem them or deal with walking all over them & eventually tearing them up.

Also, I gained an insane amount of weight with my last pregnancy and I've found that Angel jeans are nice for the non-petite.. because some are a little stretchier & they flatter big butts & thighs! Lol


----------



## Nomi Abebe (Aug 9, 2007)

Joes get my vote!


----------



## x-ivy (Sep 10, 2007)

oh, i hate going jean shopping 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




i'm like a pear shape (?) and 5'9", so either I get the pretty nice fitting short jeans :S or the nice long jeans where the top goes to my belly button or over...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




it's very rare though when I find like the perfect jeans 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



a while ago I when to Old Navy and got a long pair of dark washed boot cut 'Flirt' jeans  it took a *really *long time for me to decide whether to get them. It was really confusing because they have the 3 types of popluar jeans ( Flirt, Diva, Sweetheart) and they all came in 2 styles. But the disappointment was that I went there looking for really nice black jeans, but ALL the black jeans only came in the regular length [email protected]! I was upset for a while because I wouldn't think that it would be soo hard to add like 3 inches of black fabric to jeans, and make them 'long', but whatever I guess.


----------



## melliquor (Sep 13, 2007)

I love buying jeans from picking out the cut to trying them on.  I could live in jeans if I had to.  I have about 40 pairs.


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Sep 16, 2007)

i have a huge ass.

buying jeans freakin suck.


----------



## xolovinyoo (Sep 16, 2007)

me! even looking online its hard to find because usually they dont got my size (size 0). and im not even skinny @ all, im just relli short (5'2) so sometimes its too damn long for mee and i always end up stepping on the ends ruining em.. lol


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Sep 17, 2007)

I hate buying jeans.  It never fails, I find some I like and then, they stop making them


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Sep 17, 2007)

I hate buying jeans. It never fails, I find some I like and then, they stop making them so, the process starts all over again.


----------



## Kelaia (Sep 17, 2007)

I hate buying most pants and jeans, lol. They are either too tight on my hips/thighs & bum and loose around my belly or too tight around my belly and loose on my bum/hips/thighs! Sooooo annoying, I hate shopping for pants


----------



## MisaMayah (Oct 22, 2007)

I really hate buying jeans because it's har for me to find a flattering pair. I notices stretch denim slightly bootcut are the way to go. I'm only 5"2 with wide hips, thick thighs and a big 'ol butt!!

Once i find a pair that look great i'll buy 4 or 5 pairs and in different colours.


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 22, 2007)

Know what I hate about buying jeans? Finding a pair with pockets that aren't placed halfway down my upper thigh. It's so fucking annoying. :/


----------



## Temptasia (Oct 22, 2007)

Low back pockets drive me nuts!!! 

I've got the problem with having a smaller waist and hips and thick thick thighs.

I recently bought Gap's Long and Lean jeans in the indigo wash. I was amazed how they had room for my thighs yet still snug around my waist! I bought two pairs just in case...and for the price of 1 designer pair!


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 22, 2007)

I really hate jeans...except one pair of Hilfigers i bought that have the intensional  tear in the knee...they're the only comfy pair. Some that have that 1% stretch in them help, but they're still awful.


----------



## little teaser (Oct 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_I love buying jeans from picking out the cut to trying them on. I could live in jeans if I had to. I have about 40 pairs._

 

me too^

i actually enjoy buying jeans, i love hydraulix, dollhouse, ambercrombi, hollister, espress, i have over 100 pairs of jeans.
what i do hate shoping for is pants that only come in s m l and not numbers.. so frustrateing


----------



## user79 (Oct 23, 2007)

I also hate it.


----------



## alien21xx (Oct 24, 2007)

I hate buying jeans because I'm short (4'11") and I absolutely detest having to go through the trouble of bringing it to a seamstress to have it shortened. This also means I can't buy jeans with any detailing at the foot because it's gone after it goes for repair. Because of this, I have stopped wearing jeans and pants altogether. (Fortunately, I live in a country with a warm climate, so I don't get freezing legs from wearing skirts and dresses everyday.)


----------



## sophistichic (Nov 12, 2007)

I hate buying jeans so much. I'm short and all the jeans around now are so long! I only have a couple pairs that actually fit me, I have to get everything hemmed. It's so annoying! But when you find a perfect pair its like *heaven*


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Nov 12, 2007)

I'm so excited because I found a pair of jeans that actually fit me through the body. The length is a little long, but I can deal with it. 

I have a wide, high, and prominent butt compared to the rest of my body (think Jennifer Lopez). It's so nice to not have my ass bulging out, a five-inch gap in the back waist, and muffin top in the front. 

Get ready for this: Levi's Curvy Fit jeans. Sadly, the outlet store only had one pair in my size. But when I find more pairs in my size, I am buying them all. So if you live in Florida and wonder why you can't find size 3 in these pants, you'll know why.


----------



## redambition (Nov 12, 2007)

i used to hate buying jeans, then i discovered Lucky Brand.

i have two pairs, and it'll be time for another pair soon. they cost a packet out here, but it's so worth it.


----------



## kimmy (Nov 12, 2007)

i can _never_ find jeans that are long enough...and if they're long enough, there's like four inches of empty space in the thigh/waist area.


----------

